# Colorear pcb



## maezca (Ago 21, 2011)

Sinceramente esto viene a ser una "tonteria" pero le da un aspecto muy lindo a las placas jaja 
Paso 1 Lo que ustedes necesita*







*

PCB que desea dale color*
Un rotulador permanente el color que desee dale color al PCB*
Acetona*
Papel de cocina*
Borrador de lápiz o de bolígrafo para limpiar el pcb*

Paso 2 Elaboración*






*

Comience con el PCB limpio para eso usamos el borrador y, la parte donde se encuentre el circuito impreso en de la placa se cubre totalmente con rotulador permanente y si quieren cubrir las dos partes las dos partes también se cubre con rotulador permanente.*






*

En este punto se verá panceta y áspero, pero no te preocupes, la magia está por venir!*






*

Con el papel de cocina aplique con acetona y frote sobre la placa donde se encuentra las pistas de cobre (hazlo hasta que desaparezca todo lo áspero) y si hicieron por las dos caras aplique las caras cubiertas con rotulador.*






*

Este proceso elimina las marcas de panceta y rugosa realizada por el sentido del marcador, dejando un hermoso acabado teñido de suave estañado y listo para colocar sus componentes.*






*

Ahora Que ha Visto lo Fácil que es , Experimentar con otros colores.*




 

fuente: http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/9915055/Dale-color-a-tus-circuitos-impresos-_pcb_.html


----------



## rascueso (Ago 22, 2011)

yo uso ese mismo método pero en vez de acetona uso alcohol. saludos


----------



## maezca (Ago 22, 2011)

si, no siempre hay acetona.. aunque le saco el quita esmalte a mimama para esto jaja


----------



## DavidMJ (Sep 5, 2011)

tus placas son preciosas! usare este metodo en mi proximo PCB!! sirve en vez de acetona disolvente universal o antivelo? por que alomejor son demasiado fuertes para el permanete

una pregunta, y como haces para uqe las pistas de combre queden plateadas? las estañas o algo asi?


----------



## maezca (Sep 5, 2011)

La acetona es para levantar el fibro de las pistas y para darle a toda la baquelita pintada un color uniforme sin rayas.. Nunca use solvente, pero si leventa el fibron supongo que sirve. Tambien podes usar alcohol. o quita esmalte de mujer (este esta hecho de acetona)..

Cabe aclarar que este tuto no es mio por lo tanto esa placas no lo son


----------



## alexgrgr (Nov 19, 2011)

¿Las pistas quedarían limpias, para poder soldar directamente?


----------



## DavidMJ (Nov 21, 2011)

si lo unico que quedaria pintada la baquelita


----------



## maezca (Nov 21, 2011)

claro, ademas si las llegas a pintar por un error lo sacas con el alcohol o acetona


----------



## Daniel.more (Nov 21, 2011)

si,pero al soldar los componentes,queda al final un poco feo....y si pintas de nuevo y limpias,se va por ciertas partes de la vaquelita el color puesto que ahora hay resaltes y deves hacer un poco mas de incapie en limpiar ...un desastre,(lo acabo de provar) por eso me seguire decantando por varniz con colorante que da acabado mas profecional....aunque nunca mejor dicho,para gustos los colores.


----------



## DavidMJ (Nov 21, 2011)

depende con el permanente que sea pero dani tiene razon queda muchisimo mejor con barniz


----------



## maezca (Nov 25, 2011)

puede ser nunca probe con barniz, y con el tema de las soldadura, en la placa que lo probe, no pinte el lado de las pistas si no el de los componentes, igual yo prefiero hacer una mascara de componentes con el metodo de plancha y no pintarla


----------



## DavidMJ (Nov 26, 2011)

no pero aun que pintes las pistas despues al pasarle el alcohol se les quita la pintura, y si lo haces con barniz asegurate de  dejar un espacio en la pista sin pintar, asi una vez q el barniz se seque soldas en el espacio sin varniz y te quedaran soldaduras perfectas, ya q el estaño se expandira solo donde no haya barniz.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 26, 2011)

wow! te quedó de diez che! lo voy a probar en mis próximas placas, aunque me queda flotando la idea de que "podría" introducir algo de ruido en aplicaciones sensibles, pero no sé, si alguien sabe algo al respecto, estaría bueno que lo comente 

Saludos


----------



## gustavo (Nov 26, 2011)

Muy lindas! voy a probar la tecnica, saludos!


----------



## maezca (Dic 6, 2011)

pocoexperto dijo:


> wow! te quedó de diez che! lo voy a probar en mis próximas placas, aunque me queda flotando la idea de que "podría" introducir algo de ruido en aplicaciones sensibles, pero no sé, si alguien sabe algo al respecto, estaría bueno que lo comente
> 
> Saludos




no son mias la placas, pero quedan muy bien!


----------



## deluxmigue (Dic 6, 2011)

Que hermosas baquelas, voy a probar este metodo, que le da un aspecto muy bueno en forma visible, esperemos que no cause efectos secundarios.
Saludos DELUXMIGUE


----------



## 0002 (Dic 6, 2011)

Muy buena idea, se agradece el aporte,  imagino que de ahora en adelante se verán unas cuantas placas asi por el foro.

Saludos.


----------



## maezca (Dic 6, 2011)

0002 dijo:


> Muy buena idea, se agradece el aporte,  imagino que de ahora en adelante se verán unas cuantas placas asi por el foro.
> 
> Saludos.



por lo menos yo ahora estoy haciendo 2 y las voy a colorear. espero tenes fibrones de colores si no las pintos de negro 

igual me parece que al ponerle flux (que contiene alcohol) se puede correr el fibron. Mañana o pasado les cuento bien.


----------



## maezca (Dic 8, 2011)

Acabo de probarlo, no me quedo tan bien porque use fibron de mala calidad, era un verde muy tenue. Del lado de las pistas si se adhiere bien pero del lado trasero no. se corre y no queda nada. 
Ademas en un placa intente lijar la parte de atras y la pinte con fibron negro, no me habia dado cuenta y era al agua por lo que quedo un desastre esa placa jajaja.igual vale la pena intentarlo con un fibron de marca como un sharpie.


----------



## 245876 (Dic 8, 2011)

Interesante gracias por el dato se lo puede hacer con cualquier color como 
verde para que quede como las placas de fabrica ... ???


----------



## DavidMJ (Dic 9, 2011)

245876 lo puedes hacer con el color que te plazca siempre que encuentres permanentes de ese color, pero aun que utilices verde no te quedara como las de fabrica, algo mas parecido a ello seria utilizar un barniz con un toque de verde.
Salu2


----------



## maezca (Dic 10, 2011)

DavidMJ dijo:


> 245876 lo puedes hacer con el color que te plazca siempre que encuentres permanentes de ese color, pero aun que utilices verde no te quedara como las de fabrica, algo mas parecido a ello seria utilizar un barniz con un toque de verde.
> Salu2



claro, o simplemente un aerosol (spray) de pintura color verde, esas que venden en la ferreteria.


----------



## eugenio chacon (Dic 13, 2012)

como hago para conseguir, el liquido verde para echarle a la tarjeta impresa:::::....


----------



## DRIVERSOUND (Dic 13, 2012)

eugenio chacon dijo:


> como hago para conseguir, el liquido verde para echarle a la tarjeta impresa:::::....


 
pacero eugenio, ese liquido verde como le llamaes tinta antisolder UV o Solder Mask UVel secado se realiza por medio de radiacion UV, la cual la puede realizar con una lampara casera UV, el antisolder lo puede conseguir en cualquier casa de serigrafia o Screen de su ciudad lo pregunta como emulsion UV viene verde, azul, roja y Blanca para realizar la mascara de componentes se realizan por medio de 2 metodos la serigrafia y con tinta Solder Mask el cual se debe realizar de esta manera:








 

En mi Pais la venden hasta en Mercado Libre: 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-403031377-anti-solder-circuitos-impresos-pcb-solder-mask-_JM_

Pregunte por ahi haber si la puede conseguir ya que esta es muy comun....


----------

